# R3 and Aero Bars?



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

It is great recovering from being sick for such a long time. My rides are getting longer and longer. I have noticed of late that I am hanging over the bars more and more often to change my riding position, etc. So, I am thinking about some clip on aero bars ... (No, I am not doing any Tris ...).

Since I am picking up some Zipp 101s tomorrow I was thinking of pricing out some Zipp Vukas. Someone else has suggested Profile Design aeros. Any other suggestions on quality brand names ...?

Has anyone here put Aero Bars on a R3? Your experiences and constructive suggestions would appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Well I found them on sale so I ordered a set of Zipp Vukas in CF. These are just making to the market from what I understand. Hopefully they will be in next week so I can get fitted to them.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sure you will love them. I put CF clip on aero bars on my Madone 6.7 SSL and loved them. I just wish I have Di2, so I can shift on the drops as well as the aero bars.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I saw the CF yesterday and it looked very nice. As matter a fact if the Zipps do not work, that is what I will get ... but more than likely the Zipps will work, they have risers kits, etc. for a more precise fit ....

While I'm not sure I need it, Di2 is nice. A friend had his $18,000 bike with Di2 in the shop yesterday. The frame is custom and very nice .....




ecub said:


> I'm sure you will love them. I put CF clip on aero bars on my Madone 6.7 SSL and loved them. I just wish I have Di2, so I can shift on the drops as well as the aero bars.


----------

